# Mac matchmaster 7.5 equivalent or mac nc50



## Reemk (Oct 13, 2012)

Have recently gone back to mac and been matched with the matchmaster 7.5 it was all well and good got home and looked at myself finish was fantastic but then matched it with my chest and hmmm it's slightly dark  One thing I've learnt is when u match your foundation either match it with your jawline or chest . If you a person who wears things which show a bit of chest you don't want three tones light face dark neck and light chest make sure everything blends even if it means using a bronzer . Anyway I'm a cross between nc45-50 but more of a 50 . The 50s are different so always go get tested before purchasing my nc50 equivalents however are :  Revlon colourstay oily combo 400  Maybelline age rewind caramel dark 2  Maybelline 24 hour stay caramel tud light  Avon ideal flawless caramel  Black opal truly topaz  Black opal mineral foundation light    Still building up my list as I have purchased a few please look at my blog it will be in use as of Tuesday 16/10/2012  http://rheamokoena.blogspot.co.uk/?m=1


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.specktra.net/t/62931/foundation-equivalencies

  	There's a thread in the WOC forum about foundation equivalencies.


----------

